# Who makes the best vented bee jacket



## nater37

I was checking my 9 hives, as I opened a couple of them I could smell there danger pheromone. I learned to recognize the smell after a few cut outs this summer. Reminds me of a smell kinda like garlic. The bees blew outta the hive and went to work on me. After 6-10 stings through my hat built into my veil and 7 stings on my right forearm 3 stings to my left elbow and 2 or 3 elsewhere. I have realized my current jacket and veil are garbage that I wasted $100 on. So who could tell me of some good quality protective equipment and I understand prolly still going to get stung, but I wore Levi's and just got hit once in legs


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I would get an Ultra Breeze. I have a jacket and use it when they are grumpy. Otherwise just a vail.

http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/


----------



## WBVC

I like my ultra breeze suites


----------



## My-smokepole

I to have a ultra breeze. Have had it for four year or so. Two burn holes in and have replaced the screen on the vail with wire screen. Is it the best I can't say their are a few things I would change. The biggest one is the pockets need a flap to hold things in. I amight that I am hard on it. I do a few cut outs. And so on. I have seen the imports and look but know nothing about them.


----------



## DPBsbees

I love my Ultra Breezes. The girls never get me through the jacket or full suit. If I take one it's through the gloves. or some area I failed to protect. No fault of the Ultra Breeze.


----------



## snl

I don't know if it's the "best," but this one is reasonable and serves me well.............I've never been stung thru it....

http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.htm


----------



## EastSideBuzz

snl said:


> I don't know if it's the "best," but this one is reasonable and serves me well.............I've never been stung thru it....http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.htm


Try this link for those interested in seeing what snl was suggesting http://www.pestmall.com/search.php?keywords=bee+jacket+vented+jacket&x=0&y=0

But, again I will say ultra breeze. You did not mention that price was an issue. You asked what was the best vented jacket. By far ultrabreeze is the BEST vented jacket. It is not the cheapest it is basically several layers of mesh so bee's cant sting through it and air gets through like you are not wearing one.


----------



## snl

That is not a good link. Pest mall has a ventilated jacket similar to the ultra breeze.


----------



## Hogback Honey

also sounds like your suit may be too small. Make sure the suit you git fits you so it is baggy.


----------



## deknow

One of my favorite beekeeping quotes comes from Allen Dick's wife, and is regarding the fit of the bee suit. "You want it loose enough that there is room for the bees to fly around inside."



Hogback Honey said:


> also sounds like your suit may be too small. Make sure the suit you git fits you so it is baggy.


----------



## Brad Bee

I bought a ventilated jacket from Rossman Apiaries. I got one size larger than I normally wear and it fits about right. The only drawback to that jacket is that the veil tilts back and comes in contact with my face at times. It cost me one sting right on the chin.


----------



## MTN-Bees

I bought a Betterbee Ventilated Jacket and like it a lot. You can also get different veils to use with it.


----------



## PAHunter62

I bought a vented jacket from Golden Bee Products, and really like it. American made, heavy brass zippers.

http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com

They custom make their jackets to your measurements.


----------



## colby

thumbs up for the bee kool suit from blue sky bee supply. its been great for the year i have been using it,


----------



## dynemd

Here's a link for the vented jacket from PestMall $99. http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.html
I've got one, like it a lot and have never been stung while wearing it if I keep my chin and nose away from the hood screen.


----------



## nater37

I bought my jacket plenty big I think. Just bees sting through the suit. Everytime I have done a cutout and on my hot hives. But this time I got stung over 30 times on forearms and elbows. My partner has the vented suit and it seems like it has more depth where the stinger is not long enough to get to him.


----------



## KQ6AR

I also use the ultra breeze, heavy duty, american made.
My bees aren't as defensive as the ones you have.


----------



## spunky

My Better bee jacket/veil combo has been good for me for 8 seasons. I have never been stung thru it ,generous sizing also . I would buy another


----------



## Michael Bush

I have several golden bee products and ultra breeze suits and jackets. Both are well made. The Ultra breeze used to be the only one I could get in a jacket. The ultra breeze has a bit more ventilation while the golden bee products suit has a bit more canvas reinforcement on the front of the legs. Both have their advantages.


----------



## My-smokepole

The only thing I don't like about my ultra bee is that there is no flap over the pocket and I lose things out of them.


----------



## Michael Bush

>The only thing I don't like about my ultra bee is that there is no flap over the pocket and I lose things out of them.

True.


----------



## Scpossum

snl said:


> I don't know if it's the "best," but this one is reasonable and serves me well.............I've never been stung thru it....
> 
> http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.htm


+1. I have used this brand for 7 months now and been happy with it. Mine is a full suit.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee

I would like to say something cheaper then The Ultra Breeze. However that would be a lie. You get what you pay for and Ultra Breeze is the best. IMO


----------



## dynemd

Does anyone have the newly designed Dadant or Mann Lake ventilated suit or jacket and would care to comment on how they like it? The new Dadant has a Hat/Veil combo now and the Mann Lake has the hooded "fencing" veil. Click Links Dadant Mann Lake


----------



## Hive-n-honey

I see most of these replies posting about suits, but OP said jacket and I wear jeans and jacket, so what is the best jacket/hood combo for the buck?


----------



## foxC

I use the ML vented jacket. Got it for $109. Good jacket at a decent price.


----------



## Ted n Ms

Did you have a smoker going. I took a sting to each arm today but a was wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee

I was at Dadant the other day and looked at and tried on the ventilated suits. They have 2 an economy model and a nicer model. Both were nice suits the higher priced one felt cooler. 
Pro's ; cost, soft material, comfortable, 
Cons ; leg zipper only goes to calf

I have an Ultra Breeze 
Pro's ; very airy all you need is a light breeze and your cool, Leg zipper goes to hip
con's ; price


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

I don't use a suit but I just this month purchased one for my wife from Mann lake. It is very high quality I can't say a single negative thing about it. Ventilation for my pregnant wife was a smart move she is happy and so am I.


----------



## SowthEfrikan

Another vote for the Ultra Breeze, both the suit and the jacket.


----------



## jim lyon

I bought one of the Dadant economy jackets and it wasn't very well liked because of its poor lateral visibility.


----------



## tpope

I bought the ML suit. The side, tool pockets are almost on the back of the legs. The zippers on the legs goes to above a 12" boot top. I can get them on/off over my size 12 work boots with ease. The cuff and zipper are easy to zip shut over my boots. Chest pocket fits a cell phone and has velcro closure. I wear a ball cap with the veil. Sleeves are so bulky that it is hard to put the gauntlet, goat skin gloves on over them. They do have a thumb strap and I have been looking at different gloves.
I prefer them to my cotton coveralls.


----------



## Spel Ling Bee

tpope said:


> Sleeves are so bulky that it is hard to put the gauntlet, goat skin gloves on over them. They do have a thumb strap and I have been looking at different gloves.


I found some tig welding gloves from Airgas they are the blue cuffed Radnor. I have found them to have pretty good dexterity.


----------



## challenger

I hated paying for my ultra breeze. Now that I'm on my second season I'd say it's the ultimate. Not without a few problems IMO. The hood makes me feel like I'm in a space suit and I can't wear any other veil because there is very little collar. Pocket in front is too small or needs a flap. 
I don't know who makes the others but I would NEVER buy a Chinese suit. As beekeepers we should all Boycott Chinese beekeeping wares. They sent 3/4 of a BILLION dollars worth of garbage honey into US stores and they should get none of our support IMO. 
China is the devil.


----------



## Faith Apiaries

challenger said:


> we should all Boycott Chinese beekeeping wares


I can't disagree with that. I just ordered an Ultra Breeze jacket and I was thrilled that the site was clear that, "The brass zippers, netting and the spacer mesh are manufactured in the United States. This suit is produced in the United States by legal US workers."

The only thing I could ask for better than that is if they were made in Canada. ;-)

Thanks to everyone who gave reviews of their bee suits.


----------



## flyin-lowe

I have the Mann Lake vented jacket and caught it on sale for $109.00, free shipping. When I first opened it I was a little surprised how heavy it was. Before that I only had a pullover smock type jacket from pest mall which was very light. The ML has three layers which explains the weight. I can't compare it to the Ultra breeze but I can say it is nice to feel the breeze through the jacket. This year Indiana has not had many really hot day yet. I am happy with the ML jacket.


----------



## frustrateddrone

I balked at the cost of the $280 of Ultra breeze. Well..... I did a removal and didn't get stung. It paid for it's self in 5 hours. I of coarse had layers of clothing on too. Hot it Hot no other way around it. I did notice the construction difference when I went to bee class this spring in other knock offs. It was recommended I get it because it's got quality meant to last and you only buy it 1 time. Zippers are metal and the sewing is great. I can only other I speak of the Chinese bee suit I got my wife that cost $20. She didn't get stung either during the removal due to layers of clothing. I like the Chinese bee suit cause it's a quick in and out for small jobs. If I am opening up hives Ultra Breeze is on. If I am observing or feeding or watering then the Chinese suit gets put on.


----------



## My-smokepole

To stay cool in in a vented suit you need to have nothing on under it.


----------



## Brad Bee

Unless you buy a US made suit, all the others from different manufacturers are probably all made in the same facility in China, to each sellers specs. The jacket I have from Rossman Apiaries has served me well for 2 spring seasons. I washed it earlier this year and it needs it again. If I'm not wearing it, it stays wadded up in my truck seat and has been pretty much neglected. No holes, no stings through it and no complaints, other than I don't like the fencing hood because it can tilt back on my head. 

There is a package bee seller about an hour from me and he has, what appears to be the same exact jacket that I have, and he sells them for $80. He bought them directly from an importer. They are made in China, to his specifications. He told me they normally used plastic zippers but he ordered his with brass zippers. Mine from Rossmans has brass zippers as well. As high as this guys prices are on his other beekeeping supplies, he must buy the jackets for $30-$40. For a comparison on price, he sells a assembled 5 frame nuc with top and bottom board for $75. That's over double the price of Mann Lake.


----------



## Brad Bee

My-smokepole said:


> To stay cool in in a vented suit you need to have nothing on under it.


To stay cool while beekeeping in June-September I'd need to be in an air conditioned space suit. A cotton bee jacket is oppressive, a ventilated jacket is only offensive.  It's impossible to stay comfortable when it's 95+


----------



## jjohnsind

I've had the Mann Lake full suit for a year. Zero stings & I'm fine with shorts & a light t-shirt underneath. Very well made and, though I haven't had my hands on an Ultrabreeze, I can't see how they could make it much better. Then, when you consider the price, it was a no brainer for me. I agree that you generally get what you pay for, but there are also overpriced products out there.


----------



## bugman2

I also have an ultra breeze jacket that I think is a very good product. It has brass zippers that are durable not the plastic kind like the pestmall jacket has. There picture shows a brass zipper but if you call them and ask they will tell you they are plastic.These are also nice and I think I am going to order one of these for the misses these are only 109.95 with free shipping if you need another size just click on visit store.They also donate 10 percent to the wounded warrior project and are a disabled veteran owned company.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fully-Ventilated-Beekeeping-Jacket-w-Hood-SIZE-LARGE-Outstanding-Quality-/191578966477?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9aff09cd My ultrabreeze saved me a lot of stings yesterday form a hive that I went into for someone that has been out of town for a while. Ventilated suits and jackest are the way to go.


----------



## Michael Bush

Ultra Breeze makes the best. Golden Bee Products would be almost a tie. Everything else is weak in comparison...


----------



## snl

Michael Bush said:


> Ultra Breeze makes the best. Golden Bee Products would be almost a tie. Everything else is weak in comparison...


Have you tried them all to state that?


----------



## clyderoad

was that another endorsement by MBush ??


----------



## Brad Bee

snl said:


> Have you tried them all to state that?



MB what did not like with the one that Rossman Apiaries sells?


----------



## Michael Bush

>Have you tried them all to state that?

I have not searched every bee supply catalog and bought every ventilated suit and then tried them in my beeyards, no. I have seen most of them, if not all of them, at vendor tables from all of the big companies and a few of the smaller ones at various conferences all over the country for several years now. Many of them look alike and I suspect they are from only two or three manufacturers. While I'm sure they are an improvement over your typical unventilated suit, I have not bought them, they were too cheap looking for me. Typical plastic zippers, much less durable material. Both the GBP and the UltraBreeze have heavy brass zippers and heavy sturdy materials. I am willing to pay for quality.


----------



## Eddie Honey

I have ultra-breeze and the brushy ventilated full suits. Brushy by a longshot. The Ultra-Breeze uses some kind of rubber mesh that is makes me sweat where the rubber touches the skin. The Brushy uses something else that isn't rubber. It is lighter in weight and feels nice on the skin.


----------



## jjohnsind

I will confirm that the Mann Lake zippers ARE plastic (though supposedly 'heavy duty"). In actuality, they're probably nylon. So far it has not been an issue with me (but I see the point). Everything else about it seems to be heavy duty & durable. I am also willing to pay for quality, but brass zippers do not cost $110.00 more than nylon zippers. Luckily, I am only a hobbyist.


----------



## rolftonbees

My-smokepole said:


> To stay cool in in a vented suit you need to have nothing on under it.


this is true. I usually wear shorts and a tank or less under mine in the summer. I have surf style swim or work out wear that is used. I have at times gone down in just undies. 

my bees are so far from a property line, I have little to fear, or should I say observers have little to fear. 

I like the ultrabreeze. I think that the jacket would be great for someone who did not want a full suit. the construction is very sturdy. I do feel like it will last me a great many years. I washed it not including veil a week or so back then laid it over a couple of chair backs to dry. no harm done. I put it on a very short gentle cycle and it came a lot cleaner than I thought it would. There was still a little bit of red clay staining, and that would likely have come out with a longer cycle or a little soak.

The sweat and smoke smell left and the bits of debri all came off from the netting and there was no misshaping or puckering or drawing up or loose threads or the like form the washing in the machine. I was quite happy. I washed the veil out and rinsed it in the walk in shower stall and hung it to dry. Again happy. I have also washed just the face part of the viel with a wash cloth to freshen it up and that worked well. 

I have forgotten and tried to taste honey a couple if times as well as spitting once. It is nice that the veil wipes up clean easily. 

I bought mine quite a bit too big. I figure that someone else might need to wear it someday and I am not very large. If one of my kids wants to do down with me, I can have them wear the suit.


----------



## Faith Apiaries

Faith Apiaries said:


> I can't disagree with that. I just ordered an Ultra Breeze jacket and I was thrilled that the site was clear that, "The brass zippers, netting and the spacer mesh are manufactured in the United States. This suit is produced in the United States by legal US workers."
> 
> The only thing I could ask for better than that is if they were made in Canada. ;-)
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave reviews of their bee suits.


I got my Ultra Breeze jacket two days ago and I love it! It's VERY high quality and comfortable. I have been wearing it with no shirt under it too and that works out very well.


----------



## TurnTex

The best feature to me of my UltraBreeze full suit that I have not seen on others is the full length zippers on the leg. It makes putting the suit on much easier than my non vented suit without the leg zippers. It has 2 zipper pulls so when zipped up, I can zip down one of the legs and easily get into my shorts pocket if I need something in there. Also, not sure of all the others but I know UB uses the same vented material for their pockets so there is no fabric there to block air flow.

I have not used other brands but have friends that have them and I can say that my UB has a considerably higher quality feel than theirs. Of course I don't know where they got theirs.

One other thing to consider if it is worth it to you...UltraBreeze is made in USA with USA materials. Of course it is going to cost more. American workers are being paid and demand more than their Chinese or Indian counterparts. I know for a fact that Mann Lake's vented suits are made in India, at least as of a couple of months ago. I originally ordered one of theirs but it ended up being backordered when I got my order. When I called and talked to them, I was transferred to a fellow who said they were waiting on their container from India to get through customs. I wanted it right away so I cancelled the suit and bought the UB on Amazon and had it in 2 days. Myself, I will pay more to buy American and support more American jobs when I can.


----------



## xphoney

I use the ML vented jacket. I like it alot but it runs very very big. Works nice in the heat and have never been stung through it. However, I still do most of my inspections with no suit.

Andrew


----------



## Tim KS

Ultra Breeze...


----------



## EvaST-B

I've had the new Brushy Mt. Version and can feel the breeze thru it. Like it a lot


----------



## scallawa

I just received a MannLake Vented Suit. Large improvement over the Jawadis regular suit. The zippers feel pretty good to me. Not as solid as brass but they certainly feel metal. The construction of the suit seems to be very sturdy all around. 

I am 5'11" and about 217 pounds, don't judge me I live in the land of good beer, and I got the X-Large. It is a little big on me in both length and bulk but nothing that would make it uncomfortable for me. The suit was easy to put on and felt pretty good overall. The location of the pockets on the bottom half of the suit are less than ideal for my build. Particularly the rear pockets which sit a little too low. This probably wouldn't be a problem if I bought the proper sized suit but I would rather go bigger to lessen the chance of being stung. I also wear a baseball cap with the fence style veils to prevent the mesh from brushing up against my face. I am amazed at how well they time their stingers for that momentary skin contact with the mesh.

Overall at first use, I am very happy with it. I haven't tried any other suits other than the two I mentioned. I think this suit will last me a long time but I also only have 4 hives which probably puts me at less than a hobbyist at this point.


----------



## capitalbeesupply

I have owned an Ultra Breeze jacket and an Ultra Breeze suit for about 11 years now. I wear the jacket style the most. When we went about sourcing ventilated protective gear we worked with two different manufacturers to make a ventilated jacket for us (we also have ventilated kids suits made for us for the larger kids sizes such as S, M, L, XL). There are a lot of makers of them out there in the world. Each is a little different and the materials vary. Some make them to the buyer's spec, some won't. Ours are made from our own patterns and spec. Our adult jackets have heavy brass YKK zippers in all our XS through 4XL in both the hood and the front zipper. Our kids suits have nylon zippers. For the last 2 years I have alternated between my old Ultra Breeze and one of the ones that we have made for us. Ours are equivalent. We had our makers do some minor things differently based on things we didn't 100% like about the Ultra Breeze (pocket structure, collars, etc). I don't know much about the other makers/vendors jackets but in general what you find is that a ventilated jacket is nice when there is a breeze. No breeze outside and it isn't much different than a cotton blend. Sitting in the truck in front the A/C on a hot day the ventilated is nice since you can leave it on and get cooled down quick. Plus it doesn't feel sopping wet with sweat as much when you are sweaty. A ventilated jacket weighs more than a cotton blend jacket because there is more material even though it is mostly open space so if you don't like the weight hanging on your shoulders that is an issue. You can burn a hole in ventilated mesh since it is a nylon mesh for the outer and inner most layers. For sting resistance the ventilated gives you more separation, but they are not sting proof (no protective gear manufacturer dare claim that, but the ventilated has exceptional sting resistance). For durability the ventilated material is good. For example if you are pulling honey supers and you rest them against your belly as you carry them it puts a lot of stress on the material and zippers, but the material holds up well. If you are working with hives near stuff that can catch the mesh, such as brambles, or if your recovering swarms out of trees or brush you need to be a little careful as you can snag the mesh. If your walking into a building and catch the mesh on a door latch or something similar it generally won't rip or tear with a triangle tear like cotton blends can however you can deform or stretch the outer mesh. I think in our future versions we may experiment with a vinyl coated steel mesh in the veils rather than the nylon mesh, but it makes manufacturing the veil trickier. It increases durability and visibility since the steel mesh can have a wider mesh opening than nylons. We know the ventilated material can last a very very long time. Nylon veil mesh and zippers are the weak points in most otherwise well made protective gear. (Even well made brass zippers have problems eventually with the insert pins at the end due to wear of the fabric backing by the slider or by binding/twisting of the retaining box at the end when starting the zipper) 

Rich
Capital Bee Supply




Michael Bush said:


> >Have you tried them all to state that?
> 
> I have not searched every bee supply catalog and bought every ventilated suit and then tried them in my beeyards, no. I have seen most of them, if not all of them, at vendor tables from all of the big companies and a few of the smaller ones at various conferences all over the country for several years now. Many of them look alike and I suspect they are from only two or three manufacturers. While I'm sure they are an improvement over your typical unventilated suit, I have not bought them, they were too cheap looking for me. Typical plastic zippers, much less durable material. Both the GBP and the UltraBreeze have heavy brass zippers and heavy sturdy materials. I am willing to pay for quality.


----------



## jwcarlson

The one that Mann Lake sells has served my purposes just fine. Haven't used any others though.


----------



## BobsBees

1983 worked for Horce Bell (25,000 hives) and I would wear (2) full suits, they would eat you up. In 1985 (50 hives) I only wore a vail. In 2015 I won't open a hive without a suit / Ultra Breeze on (100 hives), the bees may or may not eat you up and the surprise will be to late if you are not wearing good protection.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors

Ultrabreeze...only one I've ever tried on but I love it. I'm a first year beekeeper and have yet to get a single sting after many inspections, adding syrup, etc. I fully support USA jobs and am firmly against what outsourced products have done to our economy. Especially from a country that boldly imports imitation honey by the boatloads. 
In retrospect, one of our countries greatest downfalls has been the mindset of, "How can we make it cheaper, instead of how can we make it better".


----------



## jklapperich

I don't have a lot to compare it with (other than the cheapo Chinese jacket I started with), but my Blue Sky Bee Supply Bee Kool Jacket is awesome. I have the round veil vs the fencing veil and it allows me good vision and nice airflow around my face and head. The zippers are plastic but heavy duty and have large, easy to find rings. I couldn't be happier with this jacket.


----------



## mharrell11

I have the Mann Lake suit. It's heavier than my regular suit and I have been stung through the veil twice. For some reason, when I look down while wearing the suit, the veil pushes up against my chin and neck. Since the veil is not as thick as the rest of the suit, it is easy to get stuck. My regular suit does not have this issue.


----------



## Michael Bush

>...the veil pushes up against my chin and neck

The Ultra Breeze has a head band built in, like in a hard hat or other helmet, that keeps your head in the center of it. If it didn't and it was a problem, I'd put on a ball cap to hold it away from my face. Probably the "clerk" type("eyeshade" hat) with just a brim and no hat, to stay cooler...


----------



## mharrell11

I actually wear a regular ball cap with a cooler towel underneath. Doesn't prevent the down around the neck from pushing up when bending over and looking down.


----------

